# HSQLDB sichern (import und export von DB)



## lazoli (12. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Programmierer,

Kann ich irgendwie meine hsqldb sichern? Ich möchte meine Datenbank exportieren und dann an einem anderem PC wieder importieren. Ist dies möglich? Brauche eure Hilfe.

Danke im Voraus
mfg


----------



## The_S (12. Mrz 2007)

Jup! Die Daten werden in einem ganz normalen Textfile gespeichert. Einfach in das Verzeichnis deiner DB wechseln, die entsprechende Datei kopieren (Name richtet sich danach, wie du die db genannt hast) und in deinem anderen System wieder in selbigen Ordner reinkopieren. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die DBs in beiden Systemen identisch benannt wurden.


----------



## lazoli (12. Mrz 2007)

vorerst danke Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch für deine antwort...

ich habe eine db.script file, diese datei beinhaltet alle create tables, inserts, etc... kann ich es so sichern, dass ich nur die inserts bekomme, gibt es überhaupt eine methode, wo ich nur meine instanzen dumpe, nicht die create tables....

danke im voraus


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2007)

Wenn du aber keine Tables createst, dann kannste die Daten ja auch nirgendwo reinspeichern ...


----------

